# Chipper



## Surtees

Hi all just wondering if it is worth having a chipper in my bug or is it just better/easier to stick with the pitching wedge? any thought, ideas? thanks in advance for the replys


----------



## Fourputt

A chipper is such a one dimensional club that I don't see any good reason for having one. I use different clubs for different situations around the green, so I use an 8 iron in the type of situation where a chipper would most likely be used.

If you do choose to get one anyway, don't get one of the 2 faced ones that can be used both left and right handed. They are illegal for use in any sort of competition. The only club that can have a hitting face on both sides is a putter.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts

ehh, not a bad club to have, but I would save that spot in your bag for another wedge


----------



## Surtees

Platinum_Shafts said:


> ehh, not a bad club to have, but I would save that spot in your bag for another wedge


what angle wedge do you think would be the best to get? thanks for the replys


----------



## Fourputt

Surtees said:


> what angle wedge do you think would be the best to get? thanks for the replys


Depends on what you have now. What you normally try to do is keep a fairly consistent spread between the lofts. Mine are PW 45°, GW 50°, and SW 56°. I don't carry a 60°.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts

Surtees said:


> what angle wedge do you think would be the best to get? thanks for the replys


IMO, if a PW is all you have now in terms of wedges, then I would at least go with a standard sand wedge loft at 56*


----------



## ActionJackson

Odyssey just came out with a brand new chipper, haven't used it but it sure is pretty.


----------



## Surtees

i have a sand wedge but i use my 10 iron as a pitching it seems to be about the same loft as the guys i play with is this correct?


----------



## Fourputt

Surtees said:


> i have a sand wedge but i use my 10 iron as a pitching it seems to be about the same loft as the guys i play with is this correct?


The 10 iron is a pitching wedge... I don't know why some brands decided to call it that. Looks like what you need is a gap wedge... something to fit in between the 10 iron and your sand wedge.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts

Fourputt said:


> The 10 iron is a pitching wedge... I don't know why some brands decided to call it that. Looks like what you need is a gap wedge... something to fit in between the 10 iron and your sand wedge.



Fourputt....does he even have a standard loft sand wedge?? I don't think he does (do you Surtees?)

anyway, go with a 56* for your sand wedge and if you already have one then Fourputt is right...you shopuld go with a gap wedge (GW) 52* degree would be good....wouldn't you agree Rick?


----------



## Golfbum

You must have Callaway irons? 10 I is the PW which should be around 46-48 degrees loft. Next club you should have would be a 52* wedge with 8 degrees bounce. Then either a 56 or 58 degree SW with at least 10 degrees bounce. If you play on courses that have firm sand go with a 56 degree loft and 8-10 bounce. If you play courses that have soft sand go with a 58 degree loft and 12 degrees bounce. You want a higher bounce out of soft sand so the flange of the wedge does not dig into the sand.
At least those are my thoughts on wedges. I do not carry a 60 degree wedge, I can make do with the lower lofted SW. I Carry 13 clubs, I rarely carry a 3 wood. That club will likely go back in my bag next summer as there is a wicked Par 4 at the course I will play the most and I need to hit 3 wood off the tee to a narrow fairway with water left and trees on the right.


----------



## Surtees

I have daiwa irons I'm pretty sure my sand is standard loft and so is my 10 iron (pw), I'm was just thinking about getting something in between the two that could chip/loft the ball up nicely when a bit closer to the greens, i tend to over hit my pw a little bit.thanks for all the reply


----------



## Fourputt

Surtees said:


> I have daiwa irons I'm pretty sure my sand is standard loft and so is my 10 iron (pw), I'm was just thinking about getting something in between the two that could chip/loft the ball up nicely when a bit closer to the greens, i tend to over hit my pw a little bit.thanks for all the reply


The trouble is that these days there no standard for iron lofts. There is a range, but what yours is specifically will determine what you need in a gap wedge. My PW is 45°, and my GW is 50°. But as Golfbum says your PW could be as high as 48°, and that might make a difference... send you more towards a 52° wedge to fill the gap. 

The one site I know of that lists specs for clubs does not list Daiwa, and when I try to find it on Google, all I get for golf is a Japanese language site, or fishing gear in English. :dunno:


----------



## Surtees

Yes Fourputt daiwa mostly makes fishing gear, my clubs are an older set so my 10 iron doesnt have a degree sign on it. whats the best way to find out what the angle is?


----------



## Platinum_Shafts

Surtees said:


> Yes Fourputt daiwa mostly makes fishing gear, my clubs are an older set so my 10 iron doesnt have a degree sign on it. whats the best way to find out what the angle is?



Surtees, no pitching wedge (or #10 club) that I have ever seen has a degree indicaton on it. Maybe if you take your club to a pro shop they could tell you


----------



## Golfbum

Surtees said:


> Yes Fourputt daiwa mostly makes fishing gear, my clubs are an older set so my 10 iron doesnt have a degree sign on it. whats the best way to find out what the angle is?


You might want to think about buying some new irons! If yours are ten years old I would tend to say the PW would be around 48 degrees loft. It was roughly 10 years ago that OEM's started to jack the lofts on irons down. Cobra started it. They would hold Demo Days and ask you to hit their 6 iron and compare it with your 6 iron. The Cobra 6 iron would be longer than yours. Of course it would, the loft was the same as your 5 iron. But they did not mention that fact and of course you thought "Wow I gotta have these twigs, they are a club longer than my current irons"  The plan worked and all the other OEM's had to follow suit.
One thing I know for sure, I would never have one of those chipping irons in my bag. One dimensional club, useless for any other shots.


----------



## Surtees

Golfbum said:


> You might want to think about buying some new irons! If yours are ten years old I would tend to say the PW would be around 48 degrees loft. It was roughly 10 years ago that OEM's started to jack the lofts on irons down. Cobra started it. They would hold Demo Days and ask you to hit their 6 iron and compare it with your 6 iron. The Cobra 6 iron would be longer than yours. Of course it would, the loft was the same as your 5 iron. But they did not mention that fact and of course you thought "Wow I gotta have these twigs, they are a club longer than my current irons"  The plan worked and all the other OEM's had to follow suit.
> One thing I know for sure, I would never have one of those chipping irons in my bag. One dimensional club, useless for any other shots.


Thanks for that info, my irons prob are about 10 yrs old i was starting to think about getting some nice new shiny one. I know eveyone will have a different opion on this but what would you all suggest for a new set and why? thanks again


----------



## Golfbum

Surtees said:


> Thanks for that info, my irons prob are about 10 yrs old i was starting to think about getting some nice new shiny one. I know eveyone will have a different opion on this but what would you all suggest for a new set and why? thanks again


What irons you buy depends on what your playing abilities are. If you are a single digit player you might want to consider a set of forged cavity back irons. Or possibly a combo set, half CB, half blade style.
If you are not a consistent ball striker you need to purchase irons with more forgiveness. Ping G5's, TaylorMade RAC HT's. these are more forgiving on miss hits.
Be honest with yourself and your ability to repeat your swing, then go try some irons that you feel will help you score better. Remember there are many many PRO's who play cavity back irons. You have to think if those irons are good for them then they have to be good for you too.
Make the game easier, not harder.


----------



## Surtees

my irons atm are a cavity back type and i enjoy playing with them. I'm not always the most consistent player so some forgiveness is need sometimes. I was having a look at some Tommy Armour 845, I've heard that they are meant to do alright clubs and not overly expensive. what do you think about them?


----------



## ActionJackson

Surtees said:


> my irons atm are a cavity back type and i enjoy playing with them. I'm not always the most consistent player so some forgiveness is need sometimes. I was having a look at some Tommy Armour 845, I've heard that they are meant to do alright clubs and not overly expensive. what do you think about them?


I actually play a set of Tommy Armour Silversscotts as my back up iron set Tommy Armour Golf Silver Scot Reviews, for the price you cannot complain and the rifle shafts are by far my favorite steel shaft. The play similliar to MP-33's or Mp-60's though the feel is a little muted/softer in comparison....though thats a subjective comparison. The one negative thing I can say about the armours is the lack of custom fitting (I had to have th shafts extended on mine) and the stock grips are horrible, I would replace those right out the gate.

-AJ


----------



## Golfbum

Surtees said:


> my irons atm are a cavity back type and i enjoy playing with them. I'm not always the most consistent player so some forgiveness is need sometimes. I was having a look at some Tommy Armour 845, I've heard that they are meant to do alright clubs and not overly expensive. what do you think about them?


TA 845's are old school irons. If you are going to make a move, move into some of the new technology. Also do yourself a favor and go see a Pro or a club fitter and get fit for your irons. You might need an upright lie, or maybe 2 degrees down. You really need to know this before buying irons. MOST OEM's offer custom fit irons at no extra cost.

Once you know what lie angle you need you can then go shopping. Yes you can buy used irons with different lies. Pings are your best bet for that. I bought a mint set of used Ping G2's that had been traded in, 3 degrees upright, just what I needed. 

Cast irons can be bent, but only 1 degree up or down. If that is all you need then you'll be able to broaden your search for a set of irons, then have them bent by a fitter once you get them.

Any other questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Surtees

yes i was planning on getting fitted for the irons i figure if i'm going to pay good money i'm best to get some clubs that fit me. this may sound a little dumb but whats an OEM? what brands would you recommend? I'm still looking into it but maybe ping or wilson. thanks for all the help there is so much to learn about this great game.


----------



## ActionJackson

OEM = OEM Equipment - Golf FAQ, What is OEM Equipment?

As far as brands, it's really difficult to tell you what would be best for your game without analyzing your swing or...well being you. Feel is quit subjective, though we could point you in the general right direction. What type of club are you looking for? (Control Vs. Forgiveness) Are you an eager adapter or a traditionalist? (You want "old-school" clubs or are you willing to delve into new technology?). What's your swing speed and handicap? Having said all of that the best idea is to get fitted which and you've already made a right decision on that.

-AJ


----------



## Platinum_Shafts

Surtees said:


> my irons atm are a cavity back type and i enjoy playing with them. I'm not always the most consistent player so some forgiveness is need sometimes. I was having a look at some Tommy Armour 845, I've heard that they are meant to do alright clubs and not overly expensive. what do you think about them?



the 845's are classic. I use to own a set when they were big on tour about 10-12 years ago (maybe a couple years more) but they were a hot iron and very expensive then. The Tommy Armour Golf co. revived the 845's and they are a better $$$value now. I think they're a fine club.


----------



## Surtees

ActionJackson said:


> OEM = OEM Equipment - Golf FAQ, What is OEM Equipment?
> 
> As far as brands, it's really difficult to tell you what would be best for your game without analyzing your swing or...well being you. Feel is quit subjective, though we could point you in the general right direction. What type of club are you looking for? (Control Vs. Forgiveness) Are you an eager adapter or a traditionalist? (You want "old-school" clubs or are you willing to delve into new technology?). What's your swing speed and handicap? Having said all of that the best idea is to get fitted which and you've already made a right decision on that.
> 
> -AJ


I am looking for a forgiving club with control, i am quiet happy to go with new technology any advance in tech should hopefully be able to help my game. I dont have a handicap atm I've been more of a friendly golfer with a few mates over the last 2 yrs but I'm looking at trying to play more and try my hand at a few weekend comps. I am going to go into a few shops on the weekend to try a few clubs by the time i finish work they're all shut. Any other tips/pointer that i should look for with the irons? thanks everybody for there help so far .


----------



## Golfbum

Surtees said:


> I am looking for a forgiving club with control, i am quiet happy to go with new technology any advance in tech should hopefully be able to help my game. I dont have a handicap atm I've been more of a friendly golfer with a few mates over the last 2 yrs but I'm looking at trying to play more and try my hand at a few weekend comps. I am going to go into a few shops on the weekend to try a few clubs by the time i finish work they're all shut. Any other tips/pointer that i should look for with the irons? thanks everybody for there help so far .


Take a long look at Ping Irons, Callaway and TaylorMade, of course in the cavity back models. These are forgiving irons. They can all be custom ordered to fit the lie angle you might need. Have your swing speed checked by a fitter while you swing a 5 iron. This will help determine the shaft flex you need. All important issues when buying new irons. If you are going to lay out the money for new irons you want to be sure the ones you buy are the best for your swing. My advice is to see an expert, I hope the stores you deal with have a Pro on staff.
I guess I am lucky in that field. I work at a private course, the PRO is right there to help and answer any questions I have. The store I usually deal with has two CPGA Pro's on staff. Their knowledge is a wonderful thing to have available.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts

Golfbum said:


> TA 845's are old school irons. If you are going to make a move, move into some of the new technology.


GB, the TA company has actually revived the 845 model to a new more technologically advanced iron. They actually look pretty sweet.


----------



## Golfbum

Platinum_Shafts said:


> GB, the TA company has actually revived the 845 model to a new more technologically advanced iron. They actually look pretty sweet.



I have seen those irons Tony and they also made a good looking blade last year too. Nice thin toplines and small head. But not what a high capper needs!
Rick


----------



## ActionJackson

Actually the new 845's are a cavity back model, the blades are the silverscotts.


----------



## Golfbum

ActionJackson said:


> Actually the new 845's are a cavity back model, the blades are the silverscotts.



Actually both are made by Tommy Armour.


----------



## ActionJackson

Golfbum said:


> Actually both are made by Tommy Armour.


When did I say they weren't? They are two different models from a single company, that much is clear.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts

I just love golf clubs, period. I'm a golf equipment Ho.


----------



## Golfbum

Platinum_Shafts said:


> I just golf clubs, period. I'm a golf equipment Ho.


Once a HO, always a HO :laugh:


----------



## Platinum_Shafts

Golfbum said:


> Once a HO, always a HO :laugh:


*Always a HO!!!*


----------



## 300Yards

Sutees:

I owned a set of Ben Hogan CFT edge irons for several years, and have only a few moths ago upgraded to something else. I bought those irons for several reasons.

1.) They are forgiving and workable
2.)They are great for the beginner player or an advanced one.
3.)They have outstanding distance and spin.

You can pick these up fairly cheap days, and are worth a look if your serious about getting a set of irons. There are also new Cobra series clubs that offere what you are looking for too. Just go to a pro shop, and ask someone what would work for you, and try them out before you buy them.


----------



## Surtees

I went in and had a look around on the weekend I had a look at some Ben Hogan's not quiet sure of the model, also so i looked at some srixon tour special clubs they felt good I'm going to take out the demo set this weekend so I'll see how they play the pro said that they're good clubs and that they should suit me. I have a 3 hybird from that range and its a really nice club to play with.


----------



## 300Yards

That's good he let you demo them! A lot of businesses won't let you do that! That's definently the best way to demo them, hopefully they work for you!


----------



## Surtees

300Yards said:


> That's good he let you demo them! A lot of businesses won't let you do that! That's definently the best way to demo them, hopefully they work for you!


Yeah they have a few different sets to demo. In some it may just be 1 or 2 clubs and full sets in other all you have to do is leave your contact details nice and easy.


----------

